# موقف المسيحية من ( الإجهاض )



## قمر الشام (23 فبراير 2011)

*سلام و نعمة*


*إخوتي الأعزاء..*

*لدي سؤال عن **الإجهاض و موقف المسيحية منه..*

*إذا كان محرم..** هل توجد نصوص صريحة في الكتاب المقدس تدعم هذا الموقف..*

*إذا لم يكن محرم..  وحصل الإجهاض لعدة أسباب منها:*

*إما بسبب صحي يمس الأم ..*

*أو يمس الجنين .. إن إكتشف التشخيص الطبي إصابته بمرض أو إعاقة ما.. *

*أو لسبب ممكن أن يتعلق بشرف الفتاة.. وتدارك الفضيحة عن طريق الإجهاض..*

*أو بسبب عملية تنظيم الأسرة والحد من الإنجاب..*

*أو غير ذلك من الأسباب..*


*إخوتي*

*لو سمحتم أريد الإجابة الروحية.. متبوعة بآرائكم وموقفكم الشخصي.. *
*حتى تكتمل الرؤية عندي من الناحية الروحية والإنسانية..*

*شكراً..  :new5:*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 فبراير 2011)

*احنا مؤمنين ان الروح الانسانية تتدب فى الجنين من لحظة الاخصاب وتكون اول خلية حية 
الاجهاض ليه اسباب كتير زى مقولتى 
اعتقد لسبب طبى وخوف على حياة الام معتقدش ان دا ممانع فيه وانا بنفسى حضؤت حالات كتير زى دى وكان لازم الجنين ينزل ودا لاسباب كتير مفيش داعى ندخل فى الجزء الطبى دلوقتى
بس انها غلطة نتيجة زنا او مش راغبة فى الجنين وعايزة تتخلص منه اعتقد دا غير مسموح بيه انه يتم الاجهاض 
*


----------



## bob (24 فبراير 2011)

*سلام و نعمة ربنا يسوع
الاخت قمر الشام
كمسيحيين نحن مقتنعون تمام الاقتناع بان حياة الانسان يجب الاً تُمس باي بسوء. إن حياة الانسان بغض النظر عن عمره او حالته هي ثمينة جدا, ولها مكانتها وتقديرها كما جاء "وتنقصه قليلا عن الملائكة، وبمجد وبهاء تكلله
 تسلطه على أعمال يديك. جعلت كل شيء تحت قدميه"  (مز8: 4-6). وهذا يسري على المرأة الحامل كما على الجنين. حياة الانسان مقدسة لأن الرجل والمرأة خلقا على صورة الله, وهذه الحياة تستحق ان تكون محفوظة ومحمية و
الدسقولية وهي قوانين الآباء الرسل في الفصل الثاني تتحدث عن هذا الأمر فتقول: "لا تقتل طفلاً بالإجهاض ولا تقتل طفلاً حديث الميلاد"، وهو أمر صريح* *عن هذا الموضوع*.
* رد قداسة البابا شنودة عن سؤال كهذا كان نصه كما يلي:*
*سنوات مع أسئلة الناس
لـقـــداســة البابا شنوده
--------------------
سيدة حامل في الشهور الأولي . وعند عمل أشعة تلفزيونية ، وجد بالجنين تشوهات تجعله معوقاً بعد ولادته . فهل إجهاض الجنين في هذه الحالة خطية أو قتل نفس ؟
لاشك أن إجهاض الجنين عملية قتل . وليس من حقنا قتل جنين ، ولو كان عمره يوماً واحداً .
أنها حياة ، لو أعطيت فرصة لكان لها وجود وعمل في المجتمع . وربما كان يستمر وجودها في الملكوت الأبدي .
وليس التشوه أو الإعاقة عذر لنا في إنهاء حياة أحد . وما أكثر المشوهين والمعوقين في العالم . فهل من حقنا قتلهم وإبادتهم ؟! بل بعض المعوقين صاروا عباقرة ...
بتهوفن كان معوقاً في سمعه . وصار عبقرياً في الموسيقي .
وديديموس الضرير كان معوقاً في بصره ، ومع ذلك صار عبقرياً في إكتشافه الكتابة البارزة ، وكان من أعظم اللاويين في عصره . وعهد إليه اقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي بإدارة الكلية اللاهوتية .
والقديس يعقوب المقطع صار مشوهاً ومعوقاً . وبقي قديساً عظيماً ...
أنت لا تعرف مصير المعوق أو المشوه ، ماذا سيكون مستقبله . وحتى لو كانت حياته ستقاسي بعض الآلام ، فليس من حقك أن تنهي حياته إشفاقاً عليه !!
إن الحياة والموت هي في يد الله وحده .
هو الذي يحيي ويميت ، حسب حكمته ومشيئته الصالحة .
وليس من اختصاص إنسان أن يباشر هذا الحق الإلهي ، إلا في نطاق وصايا الله ،
مثل الحكم بإعدام القاتل حسب قول الرب " سافك دم الإنسان يسفك دمه ، ( تك9 : 6 ) . ولم يصرح الرب بسفك دم المعوقين ...
على أن هناك نقطة أخري أحب أن أقولها وهي :
هذا الجنين المشوه ، ربما يكون سبب تشويهه راجعاً إلى خطأ أبوية .
والطب يقدم نصائح هامة للعناية بالجنين ، ويضع قواعد صحيه قد تؤدي مخالفتها إلى الإضرار بالجنين من نواح متعددة .
والأم التى تطلب السماح بإجهاض جنينها خوفاً من أن يصير مشوهاً أو معوقاً ، ربما تكون هي السبب في ذلك .. فهل تعطي على أخطائها بقتل الجنين ؟! أي بجريمة أكبر ..!*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 فبراير 2011)

*الاجهاض في المسيحية خطيئة كبيرة وهو قتل صريح حتى ولو كان الجنين سيولد مشوها أو معاقا ولا يُسمح به الا في حالة واحدة: اذا كان استمرار الحمل يُعرض حياة الأم الوالدة للخطر.*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جيد


----------



## اكيلا__________ (24 فبراير 2011)

:94:تفسير مهم جدا بتمنى تردو عليه بأدلة من الانجيل لأنو نحنا بحاجة للرد:94:


----------



## The Antiochian (24 فبراير 2011)

*اختي الحبيبة أكيلا*
*بيكفي آية متل لا تقتل*
*لأنو الإجهاض قتل*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 فبراير 2011)

*حبيبتى الاجهاض قتل ,والمسيحية معروف رأيها فى القتل حتى لو كان جنين لم يولد بعد 

الاجهاض ممكن يتعمل لما يكون الحمل فيه خطر على حياة الام 

انما الاجهاض لمجرد ان الام مش عايزة الطفل او مثلا لانه معاق او فيه تشوهات فده طبعا غلط وخطية 
وعلى فكرة عملية الاجهاض نفسها بيكون ليها اثر سئ جدا على نفسية الام بعد اتمام العملية وده كلام عن دراسة لموضوع الاجهاض تحديدا من ناحيته النفسية 

وده يوضحلك انه عمل شاذ عن النفس الانسانية 
*


----------



## تيمو (25 فبراير 2011)

مسيحياً ... لا يجوز الإجهاض. لأنه يُعادل قتل حياة جنين له الحق في الحياة ! حتى أخلاقياً يوجد الكثير من التساؤلات: هل للأهل حق في تقرير مصير جنينهم؟ وإذا كان نعم، فمن أعطاهم هذا الحق؟ ويضع أمامنا تساؤل أخلاقي آخر: إذا كان نعم لهم الحق في تقرير مصيره ، إذاً لماذا لا نعطيهم ذات الحق في أولادهم كلهم أن يُنهوا حياتهم متى شاؤوا؟ 

*ولكن شخصياً أعتقد أن الإجهاض يجب أن يكون مسموح في حالات معينة مثل الإغتصاب ، لأنه ليس من المعقول أن نجعل المرأة أو الفتاة تبقى طول عمرها تتذكر حادثة أليمة أثمرت عن حمل غير مرغوب ، فهذا فيه ظلم للفتاة أولاً وللطفل ثانياً ... *

شكراً


----------



## The Antiochian (25 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> مسيحياً ... لا يجوز الإجهاض. لأنه يُعادل قتل حياة جنين له الحق في الحياة ! حتى أخلاقياً يوجد الكثير من التساؤلات: هل للأهل حق في تقرير مصير جنينهم؟ وإذا كان نعم، فمن أعطاهم هذا الحق؟ ويضع أمامنا تساؤل أخلاقي آخر: إذا كان نعم لهم الحق في تقرير مصيره ، إذاً لماذا لا نعطيهم ذات الحق في أولادهم كلهم أن يُنهوا حياتهم متى شاؤوا؟
> 
> *ولكن شخصياً أعتقد أن الإجهاض يجب أن يكون مسموح في حالات معينة مثل الإغتصاب ، لأنه ليس من المعقول أن نجعل المرأة أو الفتاة تبقى طول عمرها تتذكر حادثة أليمة أثمرت عن حمل غير مرغوب ، فهذا فيه ظلم للفتاة أولاً وللطفل ثانياً ... *
> 
> شكراً


 
*مخطئ ٌ أخي الحبيب ،*
*لأننا بذلك نعالج جريمة بجريمة أسوأ*
*نعالج جريمة اغتصاب بجريمة قتل !!!!*
*علما ً أنه ليس علاجا ً وإنما للنسيان*


----------



## أَمَة (25 فبراير 2011)

*أحب ان اذكر الأعضاء الجدد*
*ان هذا قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحي*
* ليس حواري ولا يسمح به إبداء اراء شخصية*
*الردود يجب ان تكون مبنية على تعاليم المسيح والكتاب المقدس*
*وغير ذلك سيحذف بدون ذكر السبب.*​


----------

